

Show HN: Spanish newspapers AI Twitter bot - fgojalvo

We have launched a new service using our natural language technologies.<p>This service is a twitter bot (https://twitter.com/#!/DimeloBot) that analyzes the different RSS of the most important spanish newspapers and discovers the important topics in realtime.<p>You can see the web front end in the following link:<p>http://dimelo.revolumedia.com<p>Please, let us know what do you think. Although only available in spanish, we are planning to release an english version soon.<p>Thanks!
======
duiker101
While the idea might be interesting i think you should focus also on the
design of the page. Good luck!

